# Fax-Spam-Urteil GEGEN die Interessen der Betroffenen



## wazi (30 April 2004)

Nachzulesen unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/47015 

Also Faxgerät nur noch bei Bedarf aktivieren....  :-? :-?

Gruß wazi 8)


----------



## galdikas (30 April 2004)

*FAX-SPAM-Urteil im Volltext*

Das Urteil im Volltext:

OLG Koeln, 6 U 141/03

1. Die Klage des Verbraucherverbands wurde wg. zu unbestimmtem Klageantrag als unzulaessig zurueckgewiesen. Zwar koenne noch die Zeitspanne bestimmt werden, innerhalb der die beantragte "kurzfristige" Nummernsperre vom Netzbetreiber durchzufuehren sei, aber:

" ......die Frage, wann ein Rechtsanspruch gegen den [amerikanischen] Faxversender noch als "kurzfristig" gerichtlich durchsetzbar gelten kann, [ist] nicht nach allgemein verbindlichen Kriterien objektiv bestimmbar, sondern von einer so erheblichen Vielzahl von Faktoren wie Verfahrensart, Notwendigkeit einer Auslandszustellung, Belastungssituation des angerufenen Gerichts etc. abhaengig, dass im Einzelfall *als "kurzfristig" Wochen, aber auch mehrere Monate bis hin zur Jahresfrist *bis zum Erlangen eines gerichtlichen Titels angesehen werden koennen. Diese Spanne im Einzelfall als unmittelbare Voraussetzung des von dem [Verbraucherverband] begehrten Gebots und deshalb dessen Kernbereich unterfallende Regelung zu bestimmen, kann im Interesse von Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsklarheit im Erkenntnisverfahren nicht offen bleiben.

2. Das OLG verdeutlichte, dass die Klage auch als unbegruendet abgewiesen worden waere:

" ... der [Verbraucherverband] will nach seinem Antrag eine Handlungspflicht des Netzbetreiber schon dann begruendet sehen, wenn er seine, des [Verbrauchervereins], nach naeherer Massgabe des Klageantrags spezifizierte "Mitteilung" ueber einen Nummernmissbrauch erhalten hat. Es liegt aber auf der Hand, dass eine ueber eine derartige Mitteilung allenfalls erlangbare einfache Kenntnis des Netzbetreibers - auch dann, wenn sie im Einzelfall von einem Verbraucherverband vermittelt wird - seiner "gesicherten", also Zweifel praktisch ausschliessenden postiven Kenntnis nicht gleichgesetzt werden kann, sondern deutlich ueber diese und damit auch ueber die in Paragraph 13a TKV normierten Voraussetzungen hinausgeht.

Also:

Es haette eine Nummernsperre beantragt werden muessen, wenn nicht innerhalb x Wochen ein Titel gegen Faxspammer vollstreckbar ist.

Unklar ist, auf welchem Weg der Netzbetreiber "in gesicherte, jeden Zweifel praktisch ausschliessende Kenntnis" vom Missbrauch gesetzt werden koennte.

gal.


----------



## Raider66 (31 Mai 2004)

*Werbefaxe*

Meine letzten Werbefaxe bekam ich vor ca. 2 Jahren.
Ich habe einfach alle Faxe gesammelt und am Monatsende den Firmen, für die geworben wurde mit 49,-€ je Fax in Rechnung gestellt. Nach der Absendung der Rechnungen brachen die Werbefaxe abrupt ab. 
Derzeit verfahre ich so bei Spam Mails. Ich verklage die Firmen für die geworben werden soll. (zu 0190er Nummern:  ich habe alle von der T… sperren lassen).

cu Raider66


----------



## Till Wollheim (23 Juni 2004)

*Adresse?? ist das Problem!!*

Auf den Spam-Faxen ist in der Regel keine Adresse.
Die einzige Hilfe: Faxgeräte müssen (es gibt schon welche und FritzFax (AVM) kann es auch: Absender ohne Rufnummernkennung werden nicht angenommen.

Wichtiger wäre aber, Richter, die sich Ihrer sozialen Verantwortung wieder mehr bewusst werden und nicht sinnlose, trockene vollkommen vom Leben entkoppelte Theriegebilde spinnen ...

Till


----------

